# Dogs eating deer corn



## knightcustomworks (Mar 11, 2018)

Anyone have experience with this. My son and I put up a new feeder yesterday. Wasn't until last night I realized our two dogs got into a bag of corn we had in our basement. They've both been passing corn since about 1 this morning. I'm not sure how they can possibly hold that much but it looks like about 1/4 or more of the bag. We have little corn piles all over the yard. Any health concerns?


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 12, 2018)

Yep seen fox eat it ,dogs eat it and ,yotes eat it.


----------



## red neck richie (Mar 12, 2018)

Yup. I have more dog pics than deer.


----------



## JackSprat (Mar 12, 2018)

Look at the first ingredient on a bag of ordinary kibble.


----------



## glynr329 (Mar 13, 2018)

See corn has unlimited benefits.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 13, 2018)

Martha White dog food use to have corn all in it


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 13, 2018)

This is horrible news, CWD gonna get our dogs now too.


----------



## knightcustomworks (Mar 14, 2018)

Looks like they finally passed it all, little corn piles everywhere. Had to get all cleaned up, one of the dogs was trying to recycle it


----------

